# Delta had triplets!



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Finally we had trips tonight! Super cute, one buck, 2 does! Some blue eyes, some wattles... But then my phone ran out of batteries so pics tomorrow 
All came backwards but no problems.
Yaaaa!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

FINALLY! That is one girl who REALLY knew the doe's code. :laugh: Congrats!!!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Congratulations!! can't wait for pics  glad everyone is good!!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

So true... But I think I must have been wrong on my dates after all... At least we have 3 healthy kids and mom is good. Very happy!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

Yeah!!! Congrats! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Tis a good day for kidding, congrats Heidi, did you have to assist?


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

All 3 were backwards but only the first one needed a little pull... I caught hip bones. All doing well and stinkin cute!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

The buckskin is the buck and the spitten image of daddy, the tricolor doe is flashy w/ wattles, but I love the black/ white doe with the white bonnet!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

They are soooo cute!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie pies!


----------



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

Really really makes me want to cry. They are sooo adorable!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oh my they are cute and soo colourful!!!!!


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

Those are honestly some of the most beautiful kids I have ever seen! Congrats they are stunning! Hoot we will have some of our own soon I hope if our girls ever decide to go into labor


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

sgilreath199 said:


> Those are honestly some of the most beautiful kids I have ever seen! Congrats they are stunning! Hoot we will have some of our own soon I hope if our girls ever decide to go into labor
> 
> Wee Kids Goatery


Someday...... some day...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatfilledwithcum (Feb 26, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatsoverhumans69 (Feb 26, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

They are so darn cute!!!


Theresa 
Sent from my IPhone


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

:wahoo::leap::applaud:


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

That little black and white one reminded me of of a black faced sheep lol or one of those little monkeys with dark faces and light colored hair hahaha cute


----------



## Casa_la_Palma (Oct 15, 2013)

OMG Their adorable!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

They are soo flashy. Cute babies 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NaNaGoat_ (Sep 13, 2013)

Wow they are beautiful!! Congrats!


----------

